# Salt Build Up in head of Suzuki 140



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Fill up a tub and let it run awhile.

I did some heavy salt away flushes on my motors previously. While it did work some nothing beats physically removing all you can with a pick/shop vac.


----------



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> Fill up a tub and let it run awhile.
> 
> I did some heavy salt away flushes on my motors previously. While it did work some nothing beats physically removing all you can with a pick/shop vac.


Did you remove the thermostat? Im just not sure if the thermostat is opening because the water coming out of the pisser is extremely hot.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

My buddy has the 140 and he filled up a trash can and added descaling fluid and said loads of crap came out. I would try and that and make sure she gets up to temp so thermostat opens.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I would try the trash bin and salt away method. You'd be amazed at how much salt build up is inside the water jackets/thermostats of most saltwater run motors. Especially ones that dont use saltaway. An old mechanic told me running your boat in fresh water for a full day helps a ton too. As in putting your boat in a fresh water lake and running it at speed.


----------



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Plantation said:


> I would try the trash bin and salt away method. You'd be amazed at how much salt build up is inside the water jackets/thermostats of most saltwater run motors. Especially ones that dont use saltaway. An old mechanic told me running your boat in fresh water for a full day helps a ton too. As in putting your boat in a fresh water lake and running it at speed.


Thanks for the insight. So just fill a bucket with water and mix in salt away? And let the motor run for how long?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-how-s-kerno-memorial-forum/368827-how-cleaning-your-cooling-system-vinegar.html



Good (and questionable) info here.



https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/725701-what-internal-corrosion-looks-like-suzuki-powerhead.html



May be good for your specific situation.


----------



## fishthefork (7 mo ago)

I had a 200 hp and currently 115hp Suzuki. I would just change the internal zincs and try to clean up the salt build up around that area every 100 hours and flush my motors after every outing. I have never used salt away products before but I hear good things. I might try it. I never had any issue with my motors doing the method I used. I put 700 hours on my 200 hp in two season with no issues of with excessive salt build up.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I first got my used duke 140 I put the foot in a big tube of water and about a gallon of vinegar. A lot of gritty stuff came out, so much it clogged my pre hole. I cleaned the pre hole and it's been peeing clean since. I run a little Dawn and vinegar through my engine often. I believe vinegar deactivates salt water


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Just chekced my zincs and inside water jacket at 100 hrs. ALmost zero erosion, but a thin layer of build up on the zincs. Passages looked clear, except around cavity I took the zincs out. Easy to get out...When I do get to 200 hrs, I plan on using Rydlyme. Saw a Capt Dave youtube. He ran his engine in a large tub for about 12 hours, and without thermostat. It seemed to get alot of the calcified build up out.


----------



## Tarpontamer69 (6 mo ago)

Run muff and side port


----------

